# This done with a router?



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how this is done?

Thanks much


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking like it is lathe work - the different woods may of been glued up prior to turning it on the lathe - but that is just my guess.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think Carefully I dont have a clue but I just had to say it.


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

:laughing:That was funny


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Could very possible have been hand tooled. That type of art has been accomplished long before mechanical tools.

G


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I would have to agree with Larry and say that this is done on the lathe with the different species of wood laminated together prior to turning. Another option is that it could be some serious inlay work.
Very cool looking stuff however.:yes:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*'m with Larry and Kenbo*

Inlaying this would be bordering on A) insanity or B) the world's best inlay man.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

These kind of patterns are just different colors laminated together, then cut on an angle and the rows are flipped over to get the designs. Glued back together then turned on a lathe. They are not that hard to do, just takes some time and patience and some care to make sure everything is cut clean. Nice results.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Somehow, Mike, I knew that if there was lathework involved, that you would know.
:thumbsup:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

How ever they are done, they are beautiful. I think they are laminated together and turned on a lathe. Red


----------



## JBark (Oct 8, 2008)

It's funny but when we look at something complex we think "Dang, that's hard." But if we were to see someone making it, breaking down the steps, etc., I bet most of would say "Oh, I can do that!." 

I remember working with an antique restoration crew and one fellow needed a piece of inlay that couldn't be found commercially, so he made it. If you remember that a 1/32" thick piece of inlay is slice off a much thicker piece, and that much thicker piece is simply an assembly of different colored and shaped woods, it does become simple. Tedious, but simple.

Pieces like that are glued up and then one final piece is cut off to put on a lathe to become round (one can reverse the lat two steps.)

John


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I might agree that they could be done by gluing up and turned, but I venture a supposition that they could be a mass produced item on some big machinery. What has me thinking is that we don't know how big or how thick they are, and that little notch in the edge says something for what they might be.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I still think they are made up prior to using the lathe - the same way that flutes are made with different kind of woods.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

anybody have an idea of what they actually are?

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought that they might be the top overhang for wind chimes. They have a hook in the top for hanging. Just a thought.


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

They are Drop Spindles....Used for spinning wool by hand. Thats the top view of them...They have like a 12 inch section as big as a dowel underneath.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah, that's I said. They are the top spindle of a wool wind chime. Very quiet unit. Usually used for night time wind chime applications.
:laughing:


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

They appear to be a fairly simple glue up and then turned on the lathe. I say simple in that there are no curves in the pattern.


----------



## Teenagewoodworker (Nov 2, 2008)

yep seems like its just glued up and done on the lathe. a segmented turning.


----------



## johnp (Nov 24, 2008)

segmented turning.. if you pick one up, the pattern goes all the way through.. i do segmented turning, but some of the people that are at the top of their game use 1000's of pieces for a single vessel.. those are simple patterns compared to some i've seen...


----------

